

Ask HN: Did Facebook remove the write on wall feature? - tocomment

All of Facebook seems to be updated for me, and for the life of me I can't figure out how to write on someone's wall.  Is that a feature they removed?
======
jeffmould
Confused me too at first. For some reason it is hidden now if the person
changed to the new profile. Under the photos at the top it says Share and then
there are four links. Clicking on one opens the feature.

Not to user-friendly in my opinion.

~~~
rksprst
Doesn't show up on all profils for me, I think it's a security issue.

------
rksprst
I've noticed that too - but it only happens on some profiles. I think it has
to do with the privacy settings of the user (which were possibly just ignored
before).

